# Can not even trust a Senior Member on here



## GGC

Everyone on here vents on regional and national companies, but maybe we should watch out for our own within this community. This thread is about a senior member on this community who is screwing me out of $665. I will give a quick story of what happened, but just wanted to warn others about getting work from people on this site. Sorry for the long thread. Just want to make sure all details are here.

Back in early November I was asked by PPPrincessNOT if I wanted to complete jobs for her in southern Illinois, she had no one else to complete. The miles to complete these orders came up to be just shy of 600 miles to be traveled. She sent me a price through text of $40 for interior photos on house and $65 for a padlock and hasp if needed. She also told me I would get a $100 trip charge for the distance. I thought about it for a day and decided with Christmas coming up I could use the money to get good gifts for my two younger kids. I confirmed pricing she sent me through email to her and she confirmed. 

I completed all the jobs that Friday on 11-06-15, but one because of darkness. I called her and confirmed it would be okay to complete the last one Saturday morning, which I did by 8am. She also confirmed that the pictures where great. I shared a Dropbox folder with her. I also informed her that the padlocks used was A389. The invoice came up to be $665.00 which I sent to her on 11-09-15. 

By 11-25-15 I have not heard from her yet so I inquired about payment on the invoice which she texted back, "Ill send out your check this weekend". I still have all texts and correspondence. On 12/8/15 I still have not recieved anything and I texted her again asking about the check. She replied that she sent out the check on 12/7/15. On 12/16/15 I still have not received it and again I texted her. She replied, "Ill overnight it, Send me your addy again." Anyways this went on several more times. Her telling me she will send check with tracking number and nothing happened. 

Finally reached her husband on 12/20/15 and he tells me they have not been paid yet he will contact the accounting department for his client and he has no idea why his wife, PPPrincessNOT, has been telling me for a month she has been sending my check out. On 12/22/15 I had to reach out to the husband again which he texted me that his client processed check and he will let me know in am when they are sending out. Of course I never heard back from both of them and they were refusing to take my calls or answer text. 

Eventually I called PPPrincessNOT on a different number so she answered. Telling me that I misunderstood the pricing she sent me and that the clients were unable to get into any of the homes I went to. I told her I used the A389, which I have photo proof, on all the homes and she is just lying. She then stated she would send me email from her client showing that they could not gain access. Well of course I never received the email and I am unable to reach them any longer.
Lets see if she responds and what lies she spews this time. Do not take work from them.


----------



## Wannabe

Juicy. I wager your check is in the mail. 

I get called quite frequently from unknown P&P Contractors and fellow members of this forum to do mold bids or FLIR Imagery on water intrusion homes. New clients payment is required up front. Never had a problem getting paid with a pre-payment. After a few jobs and the integrity of the hiring party has been established I don't have a problem with 30-60 day pay.


----------



## RichR

The joys of social media!
You can pretend to be anyone you may or may not want to be in real life.
I would venture to say 80% of the members here or on any site for that matter are only 1/2 the individual in real life as they portray online.


----------



## sixxgunner

Good luck getting this resolved. Its a shame you just can't trust people.


----------



## GTX63

Looks like they haven't posted in a few months. You might consider sending them a PM and letting them know they are on the news.


----------



## safeguard dropout

GGC....Why don't you tell the entire story? Include EVERYTHING this time please. Not disclosing ALL info is also a lie.


----------



## Ohnojim

It seems odd that you would padlock every unit, and not install knoblocks or deadbolts on the majority. Or am I off course somehow?


----------



## BRADSConst

RichR said:


> The joys of social media!
> You can pretend to be anyone you may or may not want to be in real life.
> I would venture to say 80% of the members here or on any site for that matter are only 1/2 the individual in real life as they portray online.


So.....online I portray myself to be 530 lbs. and have a full head of hair?? :biggrin:

Couldn't resist trying to lighten this thread up a little bit......


----------



## Wannabe

Brad,

Don't fool us....

I know your 6'4" and always have cheese sticks in your back pocket


----------



## safeguard dropout

Just an FYI-
PPPrincessNot wants people to know that she and her crew are slamming on a big job with a deadline of today and she will be addressing the above story later tonight or tomorrow when she's back at the office. I don't think this one is done....:wink:


----------



## IPS

*The world we live in...*

It is unfortunate, but you can only trust yourself and your dog.:wink: Honestly this is a shame someone from this board supposedly not paying another member. But we have heard that the whole story has not been displayed for all to see. I agree that it is odd that Knob locks were not used, only pl/hasps. I will stay tuned to this one. When will the jury selection be held?:vs_whistle:


----------



## GGC

Not every house was padlocked. Only the houses that needed to be padlocked and were unsecure. I even asked to confirm that they front doors needed to be padlocked and not have the deadbolt and knob changed, but she confirmed through email.

dropoout what ever she told you is none of my concern. Everything is being disclosed. Thanks for being her messenger though.

Simple fact is I did jobs that we agreed to a price on. I invoiced her and I still have not been paid. 

Not once, in over two months since I have invoiced her has she said there were issues with the pricing on the invoice. I would of listened and I am sure we would of came to an agreement on the correct amount.

Not once, in the over two months since I have invoiced her has she said there was a problem with access. I called and emailed her confirming when to put padlocks on properties and what code they were. No until very recently is she saying there is an issue with access. Which, she has stated she would forward me email and she still has yet to do so.

She has been lying numerous times along with her husband about when the check was being sent out. They have also lied about their client was cutting them a check,which I still have text of. All this, instead of just telling me there was an issue when I first asked her back in November about payment. Instead she told me she was sending full check out right away.

The point is she is just lying over and over again instead of being honest from the start. ****, if you have no intentions of paying or you know payment is going to be extremely delayed have the balls to say so. Do not lie over and over again like a child.

So yeah dropout. You go ahead and defend all that. My issues is the lies, not the whole not being paid part. I have all correspondence on this to back up what I have to say and have no issue sharing it. Lets see if she has it to back up what she has to say. I am not to worried about it.


----------



## safeguard dropout

I'll answer to that, 

She contacted me in a PM a while back an briefly explained that she was having issues with a contractor that screwed up the work and the photos, and was making some threats against her and her husband that were, shall we say illegal? She was curious what I would do in the same situation.

I have never spoken to her or her husband
I have never met her or husband
I have never worked for her or her husband
I have never emailed her or her husband
I have no picture proof of anything
I have no dog in this hunt

What I do know is she is a respected member here and she was unable to take time to defend herself today. She asked in a PM if I could post that she'd be back soon, and I did. 

There's 2 sides to every story, we've heard yours...let's see what she has to say. Just guessing but I think she's going to have a LOT to say.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

There is so much work in Southern Illinois my clients are always asking us to go back into that territory. 

I hope this situation gets resolved with a positive outcome for everyone.


----------



## GGC

dropout I have all the photos and correspondence. I doubled check with her as soon a I uploaded photos that they were satisfactory to her and they were. She wanted property condition photos on every property she got a good set of interior and exterior. There were before, during and after photos of all padlocks and hasp put on property. There were photos supporting why a padlock was put on the property.

She will have nothing to say, but bs. You keep defending a liar. That is fine. Second I made no such threats to her that were illegal at all. I stated I would come to their listed place of business to pick up my check and I would contact labor board. If I sent her anything worse let her take a screen shot and post it. I can post a ton of screen shots of texts and emails from her to prove everything I have accused her of. Again not once in two months did she state there was issues with the work or photos. In fact she stated she was sending me check time and time again.

dropout would you like me to post the screen shots to show you? Just because some people have put up a couple hundred post, wine and complain does not make them a respected member of anything. Please explain why is she respected exactly? I caught her in multiple lies from post she posted to text she sent me.

For one she posted this in December.

"No offence but if you need daily pay to keep afloat... theres something wrong..
My guys get paid every week. I don't make them wait for me to get paid. I hired them to do a job.. They do it they get paid. Its my responsibility to see that they get paid and I deal with the headaches (which are few and far between thank goodness)"

Lies that is all. I am just exposing her.

Again if she had no intentions to pay me or had issues with work, she should of stated. I know for a fact that everything was done correctly and all photos where perfect. She kept feeding me lies that she was sending a check and she never did. I was counting on the money for good gifts for the young ones on Christmas. If I knew it was not coming, I would of budgeted.


----------



## GGC

Here is another quote fro the same thread from her....Lies perhaps

"I understand where youre coming from but. Theres always gonna be reason for them to try to cut an invoice. My job is to make sure they know not to miss a picture. I see the pictures Im turning in. If one missing I let them know and they get it while they are still there. If I miss it on my qc then shame on me. They did the work picture or no picture. My fight is with the client not the guys busting their hump for me. Ill pay them then Ill fight for the $$, if I lose that fight then its on me.
And Ive never lost a fight. (knock on wood)"

Now I called her and verified photos were good before I ended the day. I guess I did not bust my hump enough driving 600 miles in a day for her. I also guess her checking the photos I sent her and verified was not really the "real qc". It was just a pretend one.


----------



## safeguard dropout

I've disclosed my ENTIRE involvement. I am not defending either side because we've only heard one side. Did you really drive 600 miles , do all that work and buy materials for $600?


----------



## GGC

I can appreciate that dropout. Sorry if it seemed I was busting your chops. Just frustrated and want to get paid. Yeah, it was 550-600. I did not buy to much in material. 5 sets of padlocks and hasp. Invoice ended up being $665. Below is the original email with what was needed and addresses. 2 more properties were unsecure so I got approval from Melody to install a padlock. 

I usually would not waste my time, but at the time I really wanted to get my 2 younger ones a nice gifts for Christmas. $125 in gas and $30 in material, so I figured the $510 in profit can buy a good amount of gifts for Christmas. 

Email sent from Melody:

LaSalle IL pics and padlock
Streator IL pics and padlock
Paris Il pics only
Kewanee IL pics only
Stonington IL pics and padlock
Kankakee Il pics

I was able to get you trip charges for the distance ones $100


Melody


----------



## Craigslist Hack

GGC said:


> I can appreciate that dropout. Sorry if it seemed I was busting your chops. Just frustrated and want to get paid. Yeah, it was 550-600. I did not buy to much in material. 5 sets of padlocks and hasp. Invoice ended up being $665. Below is the original email with what was needed and addresses. 2 more properties were unsecure so I got approval from Melody to install a padlock.
> 
> I usually would not waste my time, but at the time I really wanted to get my 2 younger ones a nice gifts for Christmas. $125 in gas and $30 in material, so I figured the $510 in profit can buy a good amount of gifts for Christmas.
> 
> Email sent from Melody:
> 
> LaSalle IL pics and padlock
> Streator IL pics and padlock
> Paris Il pics only
> Kewanee IL pics only
> Stonington IL pics and padlock
> Kankakee Il pics
> 
> I was able to get you trip charges for the distance ones $100
> 
> 
> Melody


Just so you know NONE of that is Southern Illinois. Nothing above Route 70 is southern Illinois.


----------



## GGC

Well that is fine. Illinois then. Miles traveled was still the same.


----------



## NCnewbie

Someone may want to edit out those addresses in the interest of protecting personal information. I get it you're making your point but let's maintain some integrity with at least that much.


----------



## RichR

She has time to PM another member here to post on her behalf but don't have time to post herself?

:vs_worry:


----------



## safeguard dropout

Craigslist Hack said:


> Just so you know NONE of that is Southern Illinois. Nothing above Route 70 is southern Illinois.


Mmmm...that would explain why southern Illinois brokers couldn't get into the homes.


----------



## safeguard dropout

RichR said:


> She has time to PM another member here to post on her behalf but don't have time to post herself?
> 
> :vs_worry:


She said responding with the phone wasn't working.


----------



## PropPresPro

NCnewbie said:


> Someone may want to edit out those addresses in the interest of protecting personal information. I get it you're making your point but let's maintain some integrity with at least that much.


Got to it minutes before you.
Thanks for looking out. :thumbsup:


----------



## REOdIVA

Craigslist Hack said:


> There is so much work in Southern Illinois my clients are always asking us to go back into that territory.
> 
> I hope this situation gets resolved with a positive outcome for everyone.


Itst time to relocate :vs_bananasplit:


----------



## disgusted

Ohnojim said:


> It seems odd that you would padlock every unit, and not install knoblocks or deadbolts on the majority. Or am I off course somehow?


ODD, to say the least and appears no course correction required. Below is partial price list I received in a solicitation for work on Fannie Mae and reverse mortgage properties. 


Secure, sign, photos and Bid 50.00 per property – remove door knobs and deadbolts, install hasp and combination padlock, place sign, int/ext photos.


----------



## Ohnojim

*I have never seem a FNMA order that actually*

said to paddock doors,(except garage and shed) generally you have to get approval to paddock, if there is some reason you can't change the knob and deadbolt. But, it's been a few months since I did Fanny secures, and things change. Usually we disable existing hardware, not remove it, in those cases.


----------



## Wannabe

Normally Fanny won't allow A389 padlocks but instead the digit padlock similar to a lockbox.


----------



## newreo

Interesting that involved party can't find time to replay. Secondary: just don't work in P&P industry please. I paid my subs even if we were not paid.


----------



## Zuse

She can PM me, I like talking to the lady's.:vs_love:


----------



## deputy138

safeguard dropout said:


> I'll answer to that,
> 
> She contacted me in a PM a while back an briefly explained that she was having issues with a contractor that screwed up the work and the photos, and was making some threats against her and her husband that were, shall we say illegal? She was curious what I would do in the same situation.
> 
> I have never spoken to her or her husband
> I have never met her or husband
> I have never worked for her or her husband
> I have never emailed her or her husband
> I have no picture proof of anything
> I have no dog in this hunt
> 
> What I do know is she is a respected member here and she was unable to take time to defend herself today. She asked in a PM if I could post that she'd be back soon, and I did.
> 
> There's 2 sides to every story, we've heard yours...let's see what she has to say. Just guessing but I think she's going to have a LOT to say.


Looks as if you allowed your DOG to get in the fight. Any professional would not relay messages dealing with business.


----------



## MKM Landscaping

I have casted my vote Guilty!!!!!!! Its P&P lies and not paying people is the name of the game :vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no::vs_no_no_no:


----------



## safeguard dropout

deputy138 said:


> Looks as if you allowed your DOG to get in the fight. Any professional would not relay messages dealing with business.


????? I don't benefit if he screwed up or if she did. NO DOG. I relayed messages because a fight should be fair. I just didn't want it getting too one sided before she had a chance to respond. I am however disappointed we have not heard from her yet. I've had no correspondence since Sat.


----------



## madxtreme01

well it's been 3 days an still no official response to the op.....looks like the op is telling the truth. If it was not true she would be on here defending herself, her company, and her reputation


----------



## Bigtrucker

http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/ilcs/ilcs3.asp?ActID=2941&ChapterID=67

Contractor Payment act


----------



## Ohnojim

People should refrain from judgment in situations where they have no direct first hand facts, just saying.


----------



## Bigtrucker

"Contractor's Lives Matter"


----------



## Ohnojim

The Contractor Acted Stupidly, time for a beer summit.


----------



## madxtreme01

Bigtrucker said:


> http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/ilcs/ilcs3.asp?ActID=2941&ChapterID=67
> 
> Contractor Payment act



what you posted applies to contractors performing work on a homeowners house, not an independent contractor hired to do a task, if this were true for all contractors, places like safeguard and mcs would be out of business


----------



## Bigtrucker

madxtreme01 said:


> what you posted applies to contractors performing work on a homeowners house, not an independent contractor hired to do a task, if this were true for all contractors, places like safeguard and mcs would be out of business



LOL

You think ask Altisource and Cyprexx


----------



## hammerhead




----------



## Dkarat23

Anyone do work with cityside? They have to be the worst to do business thinking they are king of the world cause as of today they have fnma until the next company is selected. Clowns.


----------



## Wannabe

madxtreme01 said:


> what you posted applies to contractors performing work on a homeowners house, not an independent contractor hired to do a task, if this were true for all contractors, places like safeguard and mcs would be out of business


 
I didn't see that at all.... The General Contractor is also referred to as the Owners Agent when the said GC subs out work.


----------



## Wannabe

:drink::drink::drink:


hammerhead said:


>


----------



## madxtreme01

Wannabe said:


> I didn't see that at all.... The General Contractor is also referred to as the Owners Agent when the said GC subs out work.


 I guess the law is up for interpretation, I doubt any of us have law degrees, but if someone would like to find out the correct interpretation, I'd love to hear it


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Most have signed a contract waiving all of their rights. These contracts most likely won't stand but they do hold water in court.


----------



## madxtreme01

Craigslist Hack said:


> Most have signed a contract waiving all of their rights. These contracts most likely won't stand but they do hold water in court.



yes but a contract doesn't exclude someone from the law.. It doesn't matter if you agree to it or not


----------



## bigdaddy

Well PrincessNOT? What have you got to say?


----------



## safeguard dropout

I hate doing this, but I can't stand her silence any longer. She won't speak up so she's going to get a verdict only on the info we have.

She contacted me a couple weeks ago in a PM asking what I would do in this situation. I said if A,B,C, and D are true and you can prove it, then I'm on your side and you don't owe the guy a dime. (I don't believe in paying for work that simply wasn't done) I told her I am only one opinion and I'd really like to see this brawl out on P Talk. It looks as though only B,C, and D were true, with A being most important. Here we go...

So, I have a hunch I know how this played out. Here's what we know.

She mentioned to me "southern Illinois". 
GGC mentioned southern Illinois
She even mentioned driving to "damn near the Kentucky border to fix the screw ups", and I don't thinks she lied about that.
None of the properties listed by GGC are southern Illinois. (correctly cited by Craigslist Hack)

Is it possible that PPPrincessNot accidentally gave out the wrong list of work orders? 

GGC does the work as described on the work orders.

Brokers call saying they can't get in, there are no keys, ect.

PPPrincess has to rush out and spend a day "correcting" work that was never done because the correct properties were never assigned.

GGC calls asking about his check and is told he isn't getting paid because he didn't do the work.

GGC gets pissed and makes some threats he shouldn't have because someone stole Christmas from his kids. (I'd be a bit hacked off too)

PPPrincessNot realizes her mistake and is too embarrassed and ashamed to come on here and own up to it, and make it right. 


Does this sound pretty thin? Or is it at least plausible?


----------



## bigdaddy

safeguard dropout said:


> I hate doing this, but I can't stand her silence any longer. She won't speak up so she's going to get a verdict only on the info we have.
> 
> She contacted me a couple weeks ago in a PM asking what I would do in this situation. I said if A,B,C, and D are true and you can prove it, then I'm on your side and you don't owe the guy a dime. (I don't believe in paying for work that simply wasn't done) I told her I am only one opinion and I'd really like to see this brawl out on P Talk. It looks as though only B,C, and D were true, with A being most important. Here we go...
> 
> So, I have a hunch I know how this played out. Here's what we know.
> 
> She mentioned to me "southern Illinois".
> GGC mentioned southern Illinois
> She even mentioned driving to "damn near the Kentucky border to fix the screw ups", and I don't thinks she lied about that.
> None of the properties listed by GGC are southern Illinois. (correctly cited by Craigslist Hack)
> 
> Is it possible that PPPrincessNot accidentally gave out the wrong list of work orders?
> 
> GGC does the work as described on the work orders.
> 
> Brokers call saying they can't get in, there are no keys, ect.
> 
> PPPrincess has to rush out and spend a day "correcting" work that was never done because the correct properties were never assigned.
> 
> GGC calls asking about his check and is told he isn't getting paid because he didn't do the work.
> 
> GGC gets pissed and makes some threats he shouldn't have because someone stole Christmas from his kids. (I'd be a bit hacked off too)
> 
> PPPrincessNot realizes her mistake and is too embarrassed and ashamed to come on here and own up to it, and make it right.
> 
> 
> Does this sound pretty thin? Or is it at least plausible?


This is probably a good assessment of the situation. You obviously know more then we do. 

I believe the OP 100% Why would he come on here bashing her when she could easily dispute the complaint?

Her not responding for 4 days when we all know that she knows about this is pretty shady! She logged in yesterday but couldn't respond?????

The fact is he did 4 jobs for her and she didn't pay!

GGC, PM me the photos showing you did the jobs and your information and I will send you the $665 out of my OWN POCKET!

If the princess mans up and pays you then you can refund me, if not then don't worry about it, my loss not yours.

Real classy princess, taking Christmas away from 2 kids!!


----------



## Bigtrucker

*Philly*



bigdaddy said:


> This is probably a good assessment of the situation. You obviously know more then we do.
> 
> I believe the OP 100% Why would he come on here bashing her when she could easily dispute the complaint?
> 
> Her not showing up for almost 4 days when we all know that she knows about this is pretty shady!
> 
> The fact is he did 4 jobs for her and she didn't pay!
> 
> GGC, PM me the photos showing you did the jobs and your information and I will send you the $665 out of my OWN POCKET!
> 
> If the princess mans up and pays you then you can refund me, if not then don't worry about it, my loss not yours.
> 
> Real classy princess, taking Christmas away from 2 kids!!


That's awesome Big Daddy

Like Harry K said to Chase Uttley

You are the man Big Daddy

Please buy the eagles so we can win a bowl lol


----------



## BRADSConst

As a moderator, we can see things in the back office that other members can't. As such, I have a few facts to add.

1)This thread was started on January 15.

2)Safeguard said she PM'd him, she'd be back shortly. Users can only PM through this site if you are logged onto this site.

3)PPPPrincess last posted on November 23, 2015.

4)PPPPrincess last activity was January 18, 2016.


It's fairly safe to say that she's aware of this thread and most likely has been following it.....


----------



## bigdaddy

BRADSConst said:


> As a moderator, we can see things in the back office that other members can't. As such, I have a few facts to add.
> 
> 1)This thread was started on January 15.
> 
> 2)Safeguard said she PM'd him, she'd be back shortly. Users can only PM through this site if you are logged onto this site.
> 
> 3)PPPPrincess last posted on November 23, 2015.
> 
> 4)PPPPrincess last activity was January 18, 2015.
> 
> 
> It's fairly safe to say that she's aware of this thread and most likely has been following it.....


January 18, 2016


----------



## safeguard dropout

Here is what was sent to me after a request to let all know she couldn't respond immediately-This was Sat morning.


----------



## idaho

I for one have been on both ends of this table, would never tell someone I was paying them when I have no attention that would never happen, and if I had a problem with work you communicate as fast as you can. it does surprise me this is over 655 dollars there has to be more to the story. So if there was a issues she felt was on her end maybe she had good attention to pay but something came up.(which would be her fault being up front communicating letting someone know everything would of been best case even if it is hard to do)


But I am not so quick to judge, if I was out of town on a job and had to deal with this I may not have all the circumstances available to respond credible and may not feel the rush to respond here to quick at all, but I would contact op that evening. And its not uncommon to be out of town for a couple weeks on a job.


----------



## MKM Landscaping

At the end of the day, vendor did job, vendor has photos, vendor should be paid. We all come on this site to talk and help and seek advise, no matter silence or truth if a job is done it should be paid accordingly. Its hard enough to get paid in this industry, even harder when our fellow colleagues and friends hide and lie just like the regional and nationals.


----------



## G 3

idaho said:


> it does surprise me this is over 655 dollars there has to be more to the story.


Why does this surprise you? I've seen people sued for $100. $655 can buy a lot of coffee and donuts...


----------



## david

*Hi*

Heres my 2 cents worth and i want a penny back,lol 1st i do not know either member 2nd why anyone would drive 600 miles for a job is way beyond me and 3rd ive posted before NEVER trust anyone.
If i do a job for people i dont know it's always half up front 1st if they refuse said job does not get done by me.


----------



## RichR

I going out on a limb here and guess that PPPPrincess will be our next "New" member to join our group


----------



## madxtreme01

david said:


> Heres my 2 cents worth and i want a penny back,lol 1st i do not know either member 2nd why anyone would drive 600 miles for a job is way beyond me and 3rd ive posted before NEVER trust anyone.
> If i do a job for people i dont know it's always half up front 1st if they refuse said job does not get done by me.



I couldn't agree more, no job is worth 600 miles unless it's a full rehab. He basically earned $1 mile......So close to 5 hours of driving each way plus the work and he thought this was worth it??? She couldn't find anyone closer? Even if it was 100 miles away I wouldn't have done it.


----------



## GGC

bigdaddy said:


> This is probably a good assessment of the situation. You obviously know more then we do.
> 
> I believe the OP 100% Why would he come on here bashing her when she could easily dispute the complaint?
> 
> Her not responding for 4 days when we all know that she knows about this is pretty shady! She logged in yesterday but couldn't respond?????
> 
> The fact is he did 4 jobs for her and she didn't pay!
> 
> GGC, PM me the photos showing you did the jobs and your information and I will send you the $665 out of my OWN POCKET!
> 
> If the princess mans up and pays you then you can refund me, if not then don't worry about it, my loss not yours.
> 
> Real classy princess, taking Christmas away from 2 kids!!


bigdaddy. Thank you for your kind words it is much appreciated the offer you extend. The kids had a good Christmas. They are only 2 and 5 so they do not know the difference. I just paid the mortgage a couple weeks late that is all.


----------



## GGC

Was the job worth driving 600 miles in a day? Not really. Like I said I only complete so I could have the extra money to get the kids something for Christmas. After supplies and gas I was expecting to take home $500. Again, I always do extra side work during Christmas so I do not have to adjust my weekly budget. Figure I would knock it out in a day and have that extra $500.

As far as her giving me the wrong addresses dropout, that could be very true. I did the work she assigned me though and I should be paid. What upsets me most is she kept telling me she was sending out check and she never was. 

If she would of just been honest about what was going on this could of all been avoided. I hit my limit with her lies and taking advantage of me so I posted on here. Just to let people know not to work with her.


----------



## disgusted

bigdaddy said:


> This is probably a good assessment of the
> GGC, PM me the photos showing you did the jobs and your information and I will send you the $665 out of my OWN POCKET!
> 
> If the princess mans up and pays you then you can refund me, if not then don't worry about it, my loss not yours.
> 
> Real classy princess, taking Christmas away from 2 kids!!


You Sir, are the Real Classy One ! This is the best example of class/generosity I have seen in a forum !


----------



## safeguard dropout

GGC said:


> As far as her giving me the wrong addresses dropout, that could be very true.


One more piece of info that would support a "wrong work orders theory".

Her number was around $1100. Yours was $665. Those are pretty different numbers.

I may me in the minority here but I just don't believe she hired you with no intention to pay. She's been in business a long time. You don't stay in business by hiring work and not paying. That is suicide and she has to know that.

I just wish she would contact you and straighten this up. It's not too late to make this right.


----------



## deputy138

safeguard dropout said:


> ????? I don't benefit if he screwed up or if she did. NO DOG. I relayed messages because a fight should be fair. I just didn't want it getting too one sided before she had a chance to respond. I am however disappointed we have not heard from her yet. I've had no correspondence since Sat.


 Another great reason to NEVER let your dog in a fight without knowing a little something about his opponent. If he lied then she should of called him out herself or her husband, go back and read your post, you bluntly called him a liar. I do not benefit either way as well, I just don't get involved in others business. JS


----------



## safeguard dropout

deputy138 said:


> Another great reason to NEVER let your dog in a fight without knowing a little something about his opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I am officially removing the dog from this because you don't seem to understand it only means I DON'T HAVE ANY POSSIBLE WAY TO BENEFIT FROM ANY OUTCOME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he lied then she should of called him out herself or her husband,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that what we all wanted and waited 4 days for????? Da.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go back and read your post, you bluntly called him a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I did. I said not telling everything is also a lie. It's called withholding information, Mr Deputy. I was given very specific threats that were made and I will not disclose them, in case this ever becomes a legal matter. More than anything, I wanted to make certain that GGC was aware that someone else knew of the situation and he would be wise not to carry out any said threats. I figured you of all people would recognize that. Good police work there Barney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not benefit either way as well, I just don't get involved in others business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, hypothetical situation.
> A fellow officer is on a camping trip with his family. Someone goes online and accuses him beating his wife (or whatever illegal activity). Fellow officer sends you a text and says "Hey, I can read this crap but I can't respond. Can you go online and let them know I will respond to this as soon as I'm back?" I'm sure you would say hell no, not my business"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too
> 
> 
> Where's Jim!! I need a beer summit!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## bigdaddy

The first thing that drew my attention to this thread was the princessNOT!

I know allot of people on here don't care for me because I ALWAYS tell it like it is, but I really don't care what anyone thinks.

Anyway, a few months ago princessNOT posted in a "coolest thing found doing a trashout" that she found a $21,000 patek philippe aquanaut and posted this photo.

I immediately called here out for the obvious fake. First she stated her husband threw it in the garbage then she googled the name and took it to a jeweler friend. When I called her out she responded that it came with a $21,000 evaluation and receipt. I asked her why her husband threw it away if it had a receipt? She claimed she found the receipt in a drawer, so why did she have to take it to a jeweler to check it out??

Look at the photo and then take a look at this google link:
https://www.google.com/search?q=patek+philippe+aquanaut+replica&biw=1920&bih=891&tbm=isch&imgil=LrqD4zF4AsKf4M%253A%253BN2aWyK1VLB4h5M%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.safestchina.com%25252Fwholesalers-replica-watches%25252F&source=iu&pf=m&fir=LrqD4zF4AsKf4M%253A%252CN2aWyK1VLB4h5M%252C_&ved=0ahUKEwi-7pO3mbrKAhXLKiYKHV7iC6wQyjcIJw&ei=IHCgVr7eAsvVmAHexK_gCg#tbm=isch&q=patek+philippe+aquanaut+gold

I will pay $1,000 to ANYONE who finds a genuine watch that looks like the photo princessNOT posted!!

The band is wrong, they make 2 styles and the one closest to this one has thinner rows of 3 bumps the ones in the photo are too fat, the hands are wrong, hour and minute hand too thin, second hand doesn't glow and EVERY other second hand glows, the numbers are wrong font, the background is wrong. It is a replica and a HORRIBLE one at that!

My point is I am a very good judge of character and I can smell BULLSH*T from a mile away. Looks like my BULLSH*T meter was right on point, as always!

She straight up LIED about the watch, then made up an entire FAKE story about receipt, jeweler friend, an having it appraised! 

Here is the link to the original thread:http://www.preservationtalk.com/showthread.php?t=9346&page=3


----------



## BadHabit

Big-D analyzed that quite well. Deductive reasoning with a solid conclusion. That story tells a lot. Sometimes you need not look to far, people will tell you everything you need to know if you listen and she is no exception. It's evident that she is a fraud, and yes, the band on the watch is a blatant give away, it's clearly a fake, then the logic-less story coupled with a bizarre sequence of events that simply didn't add up, it's very phony. I'm gonna go out on a limb here and speculate we won't be hearing from PPPrincess again, at least not with that username. That in-and-of itself is an admission of guilt as far as I'm concerned. I've never owed anyone a dime and if I was slandered personally or in a business capacity, I wound be adamant about defending my position. Perhaps not everyone thinks like me and that's cool, but as I go, my name is important to me. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## GGC

safeguard dropout said:


> One more piece of info that would support a "wrong work orders theory".
> 
> Her number was around $1100. Yours was $665. Those are pretty different numbers.
> 
> I may me in the minority here but I just don't believe she hired you with no intention to pay. She's been in business a long time. You don't stay in business by hiring work and not paying. That is suicide and she has to know that.
> 
> I just wish she would contact you and straighten this up. It's not too late to make this right.


Dropout where did you get $1,100 from? Also what threats are you talking about that she sent you? Only thing I threatened, if you want to call it that, was driving to her place of business, which she has publicly listed and picking up my check and contacting the labor board. What did she say I said and what proof did she give you?


----------



## safeguard dropout

Not going to discuss it here. Look for a PM later today.


----------



## bigdaddy

safeguard dropout said:


> One more piece of info that would support a "wrong work orders theory".
> 
> Her number was around $1100. Yours was $665. Those are pretty different numbers.
> 
> I may me in the minority here but I just don't believe she hired you with no intention to pay. She's been in business a long time. You don't stay in business by hiring work and not paying. That is suicide and she has to know that.
> 
> I just wish she would contact you and straighten this up. It's not too late to make this right.


So she told you $1,100 and GGC was $665
She said the jobs were in southern Illinois and we determined that GGC work was more northern.
She stated the contractor threatened them physically and GGC did not.

What this tells me is maybe she pissed off another contractor???


----------



## david

*Hi*

Since their is always 2 sides of the story it amazes me pprincess has not defended herself on here ggc not saying you made threats but if you run into this again just go after the people not say anything to them1st.
some people just have no dam concious at all i can honestly say though if someone took me what i'd do if i had to fly and do it but this is a public forum.


----------



## safeguard dropout

bigdaddy said:


> So she told you $1,100 and GGC was $665
> She said the jobs were in southern Illinois and we determined that GGC work was more northern.
> She stated the contractor threatened them physically and GGC did not.
> 
> What this tells me is maybe she pissed off another contractor???


I had the same thought so I went back and read the PMs. There were specifics about "ruining Christmas" so I am sure it's GGC she was talking about.


----------



## Ohnojim

Please don't take this the wrong way, it is not an accusation, nor do I pretend to know anything about it. It would however be a logical fallacy to think that two Christmases could not be ruined, and with two other specific sets of data (location) and (invoice amount) in disagreement, both happening around Christmas. The "ruined Christmas" could be true in both circumstances, in fact it is quite likely if Bigdaddy is correct. Not saying he is or is not, just that ruining Christmas could be true for both of them and would likely be mentioned in any correspondence.


----------



## bigdaddy

safeguard dropout said:


> I had the same thought so I went back and read the PMs. There were specifics about "ruining Christmas" so I am sure it's GGC she was talking about.


Well, like I mentioned in a previous post, you obviously have more information then anyone on this forum. We can only speculate and form opinions with what is posted here until you leak another piece of the puzzle? 
Up until you posted about "ruining Christmas" it was looking like a totally different contractor, and it still may be true. If $665 ruined someones Christmas I'm sure $1,100 would as well!
Fact is the princessNOT refuses to come on here to tell her side of the story.
That, along with the story I posted about the watch shows exactly what kind of person we are dealing with. 
I think it's about time to move on because I don't think we will ever hear from her again!

EDIT: Ohnojim posted the above post as I was writing this. Looks like we are on the same page!


----------



## safeguard dropout

Yes I guess it could be two different people. Why not? 

Look guys, I don't have a plethora of info. You know everything I do, except for specific wording on threats. I will keep that private. I am sending that to GGC shortly and he can share if he wants.

Here's the way I see it.

If you get a traffic ticket you are given court date with a reasonable amount of time to schedule your day in court. If you do not appear in court, it is an automatic guilty plea and you pay the fine.

6 days without an appearance? To me that is a guilty plea. 

GGC- I hope you find a way to legally get your money....plus some. 

I'm done and moving on.


----------



## JDRM

Unbelievable! :drink::drink::drink::drink:


----------



## Ohnojim

*It's not a reflection on you*



safeguard dropout said:


> Yes I guess it could be two different people. Why not?
> 
> Look guys, I don't have a plethora of info. You know everything I do, except for specific wording on threats. I will keep that private. I am sending that to GGC shortly and he can share if he wants.
> 
> Here's the way I see it.
> 
> If you get a traffic ticket you are given court date with a reasonable amount of time to schedule your day in court. If you do not appear in court, it is an automatic guilty plea and you pay the fine.
> 
> 6 days without an appearance? To me that is a guilty plea.
> 
> GGC- I hope you find a way to legally get your money....plus some.
> 
> I'm done and moving on.


You didn't do anything, except maybe jump the gun a bit trying to defend someone. No big deal, and a perfectly natural reaction, with limited information.


----------



## safeguard dropout

Ohnojim said:


> You didn't do anything, except maybe jump the gun a bit trying to defend someone. No big deal, and a perfectly natural reaction, with limited information.


I never defended her. Read my every post. I did defend her right to tell her side. We never got her side and I never got my beer.

Going to the fridge now.


Ah, this should do it. NOW I am done.


----------



## RServant

HEY, BIGDADDY!!!! I'm the other guy but there was a zero left off and the invoice is for $11,000!!! Where can I send you the pics?? 

Really, classy move dude. Well done.


----------



## RichR

safeguard dropout said:


> I never defended her. Read my every post. I did defend her right to tell her side. We never got her side and I never got my beer.
> 
> Going to the fridge now.
> 
> 
> Ah, this should do it. NOW I am done.


If you drank good beer, you might not need as many. :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## ContractorRecruiter

RichR said:


> If you drank good beer, you might not need as many. :vs_rocking_banana:


I agree with this...but 20 silver bullets will more than get the job done. If I drank that much beer I would be up every 6 minutes though. lol


----------



## safeguard dropout

RichR said:


> If you drank good beer, you might not need as many. :vs_rocking_banana:


The vet said the kitten was gaining weight too quickly and Budweiser was bad for her. She was not happy about it but we had to make a change. :vs_sad:


----------



## GGC

All, I sent dropout an email of all the screen shots of the texts me and Melody had. Proof that I never made any type of physical threat against her and all the lies she has been telling me. I do not want my name associated with threatening anyone harm.

Again, I posted this thread just to give people a heads up about who she is and to stay clear if she ask for help completing work. It was my mistake not receiving a payment up front, but with her previous reputation on here I thought I could trust her. I will not be going after $665 legally. Would take to much time and effort which I do not have.


----------



## BRADSConst

This thread is the reason that the admins and moderators of this site crack down heavily on recruiting. Within certain limits, members are allowed look for help here in the classified section. However, the moderators delete many posts from the "one and done" crowd.

The staff knows that there are regionals, nationals, and contractors looking for help, or work that are members here. Some times it works out great. Other times, not so much. To all the members here: Be careful whom you contract with. That goes both ways from client to contractor and contractor to client. Use the same amount of due diligence that you would answering a cold call or Craigslist ad......


----------



## Wannabe

I think the thread should be closed and abolished to collection heaven. It's not polite to bash anyone (rightly or wrongly). 

Just my tender hearted know nothing opinion.


----------



## Bottomfeeder

Did this woman ever get on here to defend the accusations or does she still have her head in the sand?


----------



## All Island Handy

.....UUUUMMMMM...........WOW......:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## MidWestSwindler

I would also like to hear how this all played out...


----------

